# seit Upgrade von cups 1.2.6 kein Drucken mehr möglich -fixed

## Erdie

Vor einige Monaten wurde cups von Version 1.1.23-r8 auf 1.2.6 angehoben. Zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich grundsätzlich den Rechner meiner Freundin als Druckserver genutzt und darüber gedruckt. Nach dem Upgrade auf 1.2.6 funktionierte nichts mehr. Die Zeit, die ich damit verbracht habe, das Problem zu lösen geht seitdem schon ca. an die 100 Stunden ..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Meine ersten Versuche waren der Downgrade auf die alte Version durch Löschung von Cups und allen foomatic Packeten sowie der manuellen Löschung von /etc/cups/* und /etc/foomatic/*. Dannach habe ich die foomatic Packete und cups (in der Version 1.1.23-r8 ) wieder emerged. Leider bisher ohne Erfolg. 

Um etwaige Netzwerkfehler oder Konfigurationsproblem auszuschließen habe ich nun versucht den Drucker als lokalen USB Drucker (Deskjet 930C) anzuschließen und in Betrieb zu nehmen. Dieser schlägt in beiden Versionen fehl - ich werde mich im folgenden auf die Version 1.1.23-8 beziehen weil es mit dieser Version vorher definitiv funktioniert hat. Nach der Installtion von Cups und foomatic sowie foomatic-filters kann ich den Drucker über den KDE Printer Dialog hinzufügen und ich wähle als Device den ersten USB Drucker aus. Alles funktioniert soweit gut. Wenn es dann zum Testdruck kommt, sagt der Drucker keinen Mucks. Es passiert einfach nichts !

Anbei das Logfile im loglevel "debug"

```

[01/Mar/2007:23:47:50 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:50 +0100] CloseClient: 8

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:51 +0100] CloseClient: 9

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] AcceptClient: 9 from localhost:631.

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] CloseClient: 8

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] ReadClient: 9 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=1

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] CloseClient: 9

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] CloseClient: 8

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] ReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [01/Mar/2007:23:47:53 +0100] CloseClient: 8

```

Ehrlich gesagt nagt bei mir der Frust so langsam bei mir an jeglicher Motivation. Ich weiß das niemand hier Gejammere hören möchte aber ich bin kurz davor zu verzweifeln und bitte um Verzeihung. Ich habe schon viele Probleme in meiner Gentoo Laufbahn gelöst, dieses scheint mir den Rest zu geben. BTW habe ich meinen ersten Drucker noch manuell installiert ohne jegliche graphische Tools. Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

-ERdie

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Quote:*   

> [01/Mar/2007:23:47:50 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

 

status_code=1 ist ja nen Fehler, ne?

Was passiert denn davor? Oder passiert da gar nix?

Was steht im Log, wenn Du /etc/init.d/cupsd (neu) startest?

Gibt es nicht sogar noch eine ausführlichere debug-Einstellung als debug (debug2)? (Für den Fall, dass da einfach kein weiterer Hinweis zu finden ist)

----------

## dontpanic

ich hatte bei dem upgrade damals auch riesig Probleme. Bei mir ging weder die neue Version noch die alte nach nem erneuten downgrade. Hab die neue Version erst zum laufen bekommen, als ich Cups und alles was dazugehört (foomatic-db glaub ich zum Beispiel) einmal komplett runtergeschmissen hatte und zusätzlich alles Reste von Cups und so in /etc/... gelöscht hatte. Danach schön Cups 1.2.6 neu emerged und Drucker lies sich als wär nix gewesen ohne zu murren installiern und funktionierte auf Anhieb einwandfrei.

----------

## Erdie

Kannst du mir genau sagen, was Du genau runtergeschmissen hast? Cups und foomatic packete löschen und /etc/ bereinigen habe ich inzwischen ca. 10x gemacht ohne Erfolg sowohl mit der alten als auch mit der neuen  cups Version. Es macht ja keinen Sinn, es ein 11 - tes Mal zu probieren, wenn ich nicht etwas systematischen ändere.

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## dontpanic

ist nen paar monate her, insofern hab ich keine Ahnung mehr was es genau war. Aber auf anhieb würd ich sagen, daß es die verzeichnisse 

```
/etc/cups/
```

 und

```
 /etc/foomatic/
```

 waren. Und falls das nicht eh gelöscht wird beim unmergen noch 

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd
```

 Halt alles was zu cups und foomatic gehört. Evtl auch noch die Pakete gimp-print und ghostscript-esp unmergen und dann mit den andren nach dem bereinigen neu installiern, bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher, schaden kanns aber allemal nicht würd ich sagen.

Sehe grad, es gibt auch noch ne Datei namens 

```
/etc/printcap
```

Die erst zu löschen wird wohl auch nicht schaden, auch wenns dem Inhalt nach wohl nix bringen wird, da sie eh automatisch erstellt wird.

Wenns so nicht klappt gehen mir die Ideen leider auch aus

----------

## Knieper

Bei mir lief es damals auch nicht. Da Cups aber zu den Dingen gehoert, bei denen mir schon beim Gedanken daran schlecht wird und ich deswegen keine Musse hatte, mich naeher mit dem Problem zu beschaeftigen, hab ich wieder die alte Version installiert und (nur) die Cups-Config in /etc durch die alte ersetzt.

----------

## Erdie

Ich wäre ja froh, wenn ich die alte Version wieder zum Laufen bekäme, aber die Symptome stehen oben   :Crying or Very sad:  Mir ist es völlig wurscht, welche Version da läuft, Hauptsache ich kann was drucken.

Wenn ich die neue Version versuche, kann ich noch nicht einmal konfigurieren weil das Erstellen der Druckerdatenbank fehlschlägt also habe ich es mit der alten Versoin wieder versucht.

Grüße

Erdie

P.S. ich werde heute abend nochmal eine Bereinigungsaktion starten und dann die neue Version testen. Evtl. sollte ich die foomatic-db auch noch löschen, daran könnte es noch gelegen haben.

----------

## Erdie

Also ich habe jetzt nochmal alles durchgeführt:

Folgende Packete löschen:

-foomatic

-foomatic-db-engine (brauche ich das?)

-foomatic-db-ppds

-foomatic-filters

-foomatic-filters-ppds

-ghostscript-esp

-cups

Dannach /etc/cups/* und /etc/foomatic/* löschen und alle Packete oben mit ghostscript-gpl installieren, dannach ghostscript-gpl löschen und durch ghostscript-esp ersetzen.

Ergebnis:

Es bleibt alles beim alten, mit cups Version 1.2.6 kommt schon eine Fehlermeldung bei der Anzeige der vorhandenen Drucker und der KDE Dialog graut die Installation eines lokalen Druckers aus. ---> Also Downgrade auf die alte cups Version. In dieser Version kann ich zwar einen Drucker installieren, Druckaufträge dorthin schicken und es passiert anschließend nichts mehr. Der Drucker druckt nicht.

BTW: Der Drucker funktioniert mit dem Notebook meiner Freundin unter Kubuntu und WinXP problemlos ..

----------

## Erdie

Anbei das logfile im debug2 Modes nach dem Druck einer Testseite:

```

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7b88b0[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7b8940[job-name,2,42])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7b89c0[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x2b1839f8fc90[6], 2)

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] get_jobs: job->id = 3

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] get_jobs: count = 3

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attrs(0x7b6b10, 0x7b68d0, 0x7bb550, 2)

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7b9080[job-originating-user-name,2,42])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7b9190[job-name,2,42])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7babd0[job-priority,2,21])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7badd0[job-id,2,21])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7bae30[job-state,2,23])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7bae90[job-media-sheets-completed,2,21])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7baf00[job-printer-uri,2,45])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7baf90[job-name,2,42])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] copy_attribute(0x7b6b10, 0x7bb010[job-k-octets,2,21])

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] add_job_state_reasons(0x2b1839f8fc90[6], 3)

D [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=1

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 6 to OutputSet...

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] WriteClient: Removing fd 6 from OutputSet...

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] ReadClient: 6, used=0, file=-1

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] ReadClient: httpGets returned EOF...

D [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] CloseClient: 6

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:02 +0100] CloseClient: Removing fd 6 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:03 +0100] select_timeout: 9 seconds to send browse update

I [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] [Job 1] Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds...

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] AcceptClient(lis=0x53fc90) 0 NumClients = 1

D [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] AcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631.

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] AcceptClient: Adding fd 6 to InputSet...

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] ReadClient: 6, used=0, file=-1

D [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] ReadClient: 6 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] decode_auth(0x2b1839f8fc90): Authorization string = ""

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] decode_auth: 6 username=""

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/"

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] FindBest: uri = "/printers/"...

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] FindBest: best = "/"

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] POST /printers/

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] ReadClient: 6 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 255, con->file = -1

d [02/Mar/2007:18:34:06 +0100] ProcessIPPRequest(0x2b1839f8fc90[6]): operation_id = 4002

```

Es steht dort "Printer not connected" ?! Ich habe den Printer als ersten USB Drucker angemeldet, muß ich evtl alle anderen USB Geräte mitzählen? Wie kann ich am besten feststellen, welches USB Device für den Drucker angelegt wird?

Danke sehr

Erdie

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Erdie,

ich hatte mit Cups nach dem neuen dbus ziemliche Probleme. Da hat er auch nicht mehr gedruckt, bzw. wurde zuerst richtig erkannt und hat sich dann, nachdem man einen Print-Befehl geschickt hat. Einfach "aufgehängt" und nicht gedruckt.

Was sagt bei dir denn ein lsusb? Der Drucker wird als angeschlossen erkannt?

Was zeigt ein lpstat -a?

Was steht im Cups-Browser-Menü unter Drucker? http://localhost:631

Dort kann man auch sehr "einfach" einen Drucker installieren. Denn erkannte USB-Devices werden einem vorgeschlagen :)

Mir half letztlich ein:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Updateting the Kernel and merging the unstable 1.03 Udev-Version fix it.

 

Edit: Oh Vorher hab ich revdep-rebuild mehrmals ausgeführt bis es "erfolgreich" durchgelaufen ist.

Danach konnte ich auch wieder drucken. Ist schon etwas her. Und mittlerweile ist Udev 1.04-r11 auch schon stable.

Meine Kernelversion: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6

Auch wenn ich dir jetzt nicht spezifisch helfen konnte, vielleicht hat dir ja der ein oder andere Hinweis weitergeholfen.

Mfg Chris

----------

## Erdie

lsusb:

```

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:1204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 930c

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 079d:0201 Alfadata Computer Corp. GamePort Adapter

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07cc:0301 Carry Computer Eng., Co., Ltd 6-in-1 Card Reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

lpstat -a

```

HP accepting requests since Jan 01 00:00

```

Im KDE Druckdialog steht:

```

ipp://erdie:631/printers/HP

```

und im Browser steht:

```

Description: Tines Deskjet 930C

 Location: hier

 Printer State: idle, accepting jobs. 

Device URI: usb:/dev/usb/lp0

```

----------

## Erdie

Gibt es irgendwelche Debuggingmöglichkeiten? Wie kann ich prüfen, ob usb:/dev/usb/lp0 wirklich angelegt wird? Die Dateien unter /proc/bus/usb kann ich leider nicht zuordnen? Hat jemand eine Idee, was man noch analysieren kann?   :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

...

----------

## Erdie

Ich versuche es jetzt nochmal mit der neuen Version 1.2.6. Das Problem, daß die Administration dort nciht funktionierte, hängt damit zusammen, daß man die kdelibs neu bauen muß weil sich das Interface von cups geändert hat. Im Folgenden verwende ich das Webinterface von cups.

Das Problem hier ist, daß beim dem Versuch, einen Drucker anzulegen, die Option USB Drucker nicht angeboten wird. Kann mir evtl hier jemand einen Tipp geben, woran das liegen könnte?

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Finswimmer

Postest du bitte mal emerge cups -pv

EDITH sagt: Vergiss es. Hab grad bei mir geschaut, da gibt es gar keine usb Flag.

Tobi

----------

## Erdie

Problem gelöst   :Very Happy: 

Die Kerneloption "Support of USB printers" war nicht aktiviert.

Peinlich peinlich ..

Ein großes Dankeschön an alle, die geholfen haben. 

-Erdie

----------

